# Kyle to hit southwestern N.S.



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Five years to the day that hurricane Juan ripped through Nova Scotia, the first stirrings of hurricane Kyle were felt in the western and southwestern areas of the province, with the promise of worse to come.

Nova Scotia could experience winds gusting between 70 and 120 kilometres an hour and upwards of 70 millimetres of rain.

At 6 p.m. Sunday, hurricane Kyle was still 140 kilometres south-southwest of Yarmouth. It was still considered a Category 1 storm, although the Canadian Hurricane Centre predicted it would be downgraded to a tropical storm late Sunday night.

Hurricane Juan, which made landfall in Nova Scotia on Sept. 29, 2003, was a Category 2 storm.

LETS HOPE WE HAVE A REPEAT OF WHITE JUAN SAME YEAR OVER 110CM in 24hrstymusic


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Are you ****ting me? Cat 2? Up in your area?


----------

